# Fire HD6 - User's Manual???



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

HELP!!!!!!  I just received a Kindle HD6 and I don't find it to be as intuitive to use as the 1st Gen Fire.  Is there an owner's/user's manual available?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be interactive support on the device . . . . under settings one of the first options should be 'help'. On the other models the focus is on 'mayday' but at the bottom is a link to a user guide and also tutorials. There's also a link for assistance in setting up wireless, as well as phone and email contact information if needed.


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Well, DUH !! Thanks Ann, my only defense is that I haven't had my coffee yet.  Now to figure out the 'Collections' feature -- after I have my coffee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also some help at Amazon . . . go to your account and go to your content and devices. 

If you see 'kindle support' in the menu bar click that and you'll be shown your devices.  Click the one you need help with and there will be a number of things to check out.

If you don't see the 'kindle support' item -- sometimes you don't on a smaller screen -- there should still be a 'help' link near the top to the right. If you click that you get to general help and if you hover over 'fire, kindle, & echo' and then 'see all devices and reading apps' you'll get to the same place.


----------

